# Una pezza di Lundini. Tutte le interviste. Video.



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Le interviste di Valerio Lundini, tra il serio (poco) ed il delirante, ai personaggi dello spettacolo (spesso non consapevoli). Il format "Una pezza di Lundini" va in onda in seconda serata sulle reti Rai. 

Tutte le interviste qui in basso dal secondo post in poi


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista a Bruno Giordano


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista a Carlotta Antonelli (Suburra)


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista a Carl Brave


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista ad Alessandro Borghi


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista a Pardo


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista a Nino Frassica


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista ad Andrea Delogu


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista ad Enzo Salvi


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Intervista a Caterina Guzzanti


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2020)

Ahahahahahahahahaha le facce degli intervistati

Spettacolo Giordano Bruno


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2020)

Lui secondo me non è nulla di che, diciamo che dipende molto dall'ospite. La più riuscita, secondo me, è questa qui con Pilar Fogliati, attrice di Un Passo dal Cielo  .


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Novembre 2020)

Incredibile che la Rai gli permetta di lavorare sui loro schermi, riporta la tv nazionale nel 2020 e non mi sembra vero.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Incredibile che la Rai gli permetta di lavorare sui loro schermi, riporta la tv nazionale nel 2020 e non mi sembra vero.


Perchè è un prodotto della Rai. È stato lanciato dal programma "Battute" di Riccardo Rossi su Rai 2 e che andava in onda in seconda serata nella stagione precedente.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perchè è un prodotto della Rai. È stato lanciato dal programma "Battute" di Riccardo Rossi su Rai 2 e che andava in onda in seconda serata nella stagione precedente.



Incredibile che la Rai lo abbia prodotto, allora. Destinazione prima serata.


----------

